# ugg my colonoscopy terrible



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok so i get to the office im a total wreck my anxiety is out the roof. They take me right back and drug me up the next thing I remember is the nurse patting my hand and saying your safe here with me looking at her like whats going on? Apparently i was wide awake during the procedure and they had to cut it short I was telling them my life story. I was abused as a child and now that entire office knows.My doctor said my colon looked good i have some internal hemoroids and they took some random biopsies to check for colitis(is this normal for them to take biopsies)? So I am so embarassed to go back into that office I cant believe i told total strangers my life.I dont remember any of it though i dont understand that. They gave me fentinol and versed but the doctor put on my report that although i had adequate sedation i was wide awake during the procedure and that i was a good candidate for MAC (anyone know what that is?)It really bothers me that I cant remember and to be honest i havent talked about my childhood in years I thought that I had dealt with it...Thanks for everyones support i really appreciate it!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Versed makes you unaware of what is going on. It is totally normal to not remember anything about a proceedure when you are given it. They use it when you need to be concious enough to respond to commands but out of it enough you don't know what is going on. I'm sure they've heard worse.I've had friends that talk the whole time, but they don't feel/remember anything.Biopsies during the colonoscopy are COMPLETELY NORMAL. They are a good thing as they can be needed for a diagnosis.Not sure what MAC is. Found it on a GI page


> quote:Sedation: There are two types of sedation administered at our facility: conscious sedation and monitored anesthesia care (MAC). The type of sedation administered to each patient depends upon the patient's medical history and the preference of the physician performing the endoscopy.Conscious sedation is administered by registered nurses (RN) under the supervision of a physician. The goal of conscious sedation is to decrease anxiety and pain during the patient's procedure. Patient response and degree of sedation are variable during conscious sedation. Level of sedation and vital signs are monitored by the RN throughout the procedure. Most patients receiving conscious sedation tolerate their procedure well.MAC is a safe and effective option for patients undergoing procedures such as endoscopy. Patients that receive MAC are typically more deeply sedated than patients receiving conscious sedation. MAC allows most patients to recover more quickly than conscious sedation and resume their normal daily activities in a shorter period of time after their endoscopy. Medication is injected into the bloodstream through an IV producing a semi-conscious state. Anxiety level will be reduced along with partial/total amnesia. Proper monitoring is essential and includes breathing, heart rate/rhythm, blood pressure and oxygen monitors. A Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist (CRNA) administers MAC. CRNA's are advance practice nurses that work in collaboration with other qualified healthcare professionals. CRNA's provide 65% of all anesthetics given to patients each year in the United States. President George W. Bush received MAC anesthesia during his recent colonoscopy.


 http://www.gastroconsultantsqc.com/procedures.htmlK.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I did the same thing--blasted my whole life and even told them about my friend's bunionectomy and her sister's feet problems! Geez! Don't worry though. My sister is a nurse and she said that they have heard it all from people under anesthesia. They really can't repeat things due to professional liability anyway.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry you had a bad experience. I'm sure the doctors and nurses are used to people talking when under sedation and have heard far worse.I was in hospital for a head injury recently, and have lots of fragmented memories of saying strange things to people as I was coming round. I even remember having a conversation with the security gaurds who were holding me down while the doctor tried to sedate me!







Apparently they injected me with haloperidol. It was like one of those parties where you get drunk and wake up the next morning wondering what exactly you said and did... embarassing but at least in hospital it's all confidential!


----------



## 22707 (Feb 5, 2007)

Telling someone your whole life story after being sedated or tranquilized is 100% normal. I can guarantee that what you told them was not the worst they've heard. Drugs will make you do some weird things, but doctors and nurses sort of expect it. Absolutely do not be embarrassed about returning to the same doctor - especially if you like him/her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

least u got sedation, i went through this in the uk and was awake and watch on a screen!!!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Dana;It's ok! I know they have heard just about everything, and because I know that gastro's do a ton of colonoscopies in a day, they all probably become jumbled in their own heads. Don't be embarrassed about going back. That's what they are there for. The concern would be more if you had an as comfortable colonoscopy as possible, were they nice and respectful and sounds like they were thorough. If they were, then feel lucky you find a good one!!My husband one time had to go to the ER for a kidney stone, and they doped him up pretty good. He was conscious but also very loopy, and asked the male nurse if he was coming in there to try to make him pee in one of the plastic urinals, and when the nurse told him no, then my husband proceeded to say "Good, "cause I woulda had to hit yaaa.....slurrr slurr slurr







The male nurse and I had a great laugh, and not at his expense. He'd said he'd heard it all, and when people are given drugs, they say all sorts of things, and it just rolls right off their heads. Hope you feel better about things!!


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Truth serum! Aha!


----------

